# Discovering WW1 tunnel of death hidden in France for a century



## daftandbarmy (16 Mar 2021)

Not far from the famous Champagne tunnels....

Discovering WW1 tunnel of death hidden in France for a century​
*Not since the 1970s has there been such an important discovery from the Great War in France. In woods on a ridge not far from the city of Reims, the bodies of more than 270 German soldiers have lain for more than a century - after they died the most agonising deaths imaginable.*

Forgotten in the confusion of war, their exact location was till now a mystery - one which the French and German authorities were in no hurry to elucidate. But thanks to the work of a father-and-son team of local historians, the entrance to the Winterberg tunnel on the Chemin des Dames battlefront has been found.










						Discovering WW1 tunnel of death hidden in France for a century
					

The bodies of 270 German soldiers have lain hidden since they were buried alive by a French bombardment.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Mar 2021)

Interesting debate as to what is right and wrong, it was over 100 years ago now.


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Mar 2021)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Interesting debate as to what is right and wrong, it was over 100 years ago now.



But this is Europe, where grudges can extend back to the Bronze Age


----------

